# vi(m) problem: can't delete \n in the end of line



## nekoexmachina (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello, forums!
Got a little problem with vi(m): can not delete the \n symbol in the end of line with 'del' key.
It's term-independable, checked in rxvt, xterm and raw tty - no changes.
Any help?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 13, 2010)

Press "J", this will join current and next line (aka delete \n) and insert space between, then you can delete space with x for example


----------



## trybeingarun (Mar 14, 2010)

If you are okay with using backspace then put this in your .vimrc and use backspace instead


```
set backspace=indent,eol,start
```


----------

